# how much does your new puppy sleep?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gibbs slept every 2 hours for about 2 hours. Just like a newborn, they sleep a lot. I took him for a walk to get him out and smelling the outdoors (at a baseball field/park... not many dogs) and to get him up and active.


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

I was asking a similar question this week regarding my now-12-week-old. She's not sleeping as much as she did a week ago, but it's still a lot. Especially after we play with her and then she calms down. BOOM. snooze.

The advice I was given was that they sleep a lot. Not to worry.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Some do sleep a lot, some a bit less, just like our babies. Not to worry. Jaro slept through either his first or second vet visit


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Ah you're in good company here - we're all a lot of worry warts! 

As others have said, pups sleep a lot to begin with especially! You say he looks sad, I expect that he is quite a passive character! Does he like his cuddles? To give you an example; my breeder has 4 Golden girls and one in particular has beautiful angulation and would be a champion in the ring however she cannot be shown as her temperament is so laid back she looks miserable in the ring! She is a wonderful girl though and loves nothing more than to be given a big fuss!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

As long as the vet thinks the pup is OK, I wouldn't worry unless he isn't eating, drinking, pottying.

I say enjoy it while it lasts! Sasha now thinks Dad and I are boring if we aren't playing, walking, training etc all the time! He is almost 17 weeks now. He does take naps but they are short! he should be more lively as the weeks go by!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When Hank was that young, my visiting neighbor asked me if he was alright since he slept so much. All of a sudden they seem to wake up and you'll be wishing they would sleep.


----------



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Balou is exactly like your puppy. He is 10 weeks old and sleep all the time! He is sleeping maybe 20 hours a day. If he his awake, he is often lying at my feet. He play for very shorts period, maybe 15 minutes.

At the beggining, I was worried too, because he looks so tired, but everyone told me that it's normal, puppies sleep a lot. I think that it is his character. He is passive. A big fluffy teddy bear, lol. He eat, drink and play well, otherwise.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bauer goes goes goessss then crashes and then add eat, poop, and pee into that equation then its an on going cycle. Lolz


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

I got Kobe at 10 weeks and I wish he would sleep that much...haha

He will sleep if I crate him, but he fights it if he isnt in the crate.


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

ha, thanks for the kind words of reassurance. ill be posting pics of this sleepy fluffball in a new thread so you all can see what im working with!


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

Enjoy the peace while you can! Mine wouldn't sleep unless we put him in a crate in another room and closed the door. He would either cry, run, play, do anything but sleep. Even after 20 minutes of running on the front lawn and a walk, he'd come inside expecting to play some more! And on the rare instances where he did fall asleep, he'll wake up at a pin drop...he just can't bear to think he's missing out on some fun, playtime, whatever. Don't worry, they will become more active, but for now, you'll have a few extra moments of peace in your day.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

We brought Bridget home 2 days ago, and she's taking 3 naps a day......

Plays outside fetching the "Screaming Monkey" for about 20 minutes.
Training about 5 minutes during our fetchings....

My adage is, a tired puppy, is a good puppy.


----------



## mgilroy2 (Jul 7, 2017)

My pup is 11 weeks old. He will be really active and play, play, play, and then just lay down and zonk out. We've only had him 4 days and haven't made it to the vet yet. He also breathes SUPER fast when he's laying down. I'm so worried about it. He has an appointment set for two weeks from now so I guess we'll see how that goes. It's only been 4 days but I've already had like 4 panic attacks about it.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your boy sounds like a typical puppy - all go and then complete rest! I wouldn't worry too much, but if you're still concerned when you go to the vet, it never hurts to ask them.


----------

